# Another photography comparison between R5 and A7R4



## Chaitanya (Aug 8, 2020)

Matt Granger published photography oriented review of R5:


----------



## AlanF (Aug 8, 2020)

Another waste of time.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 8, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Another waste of time.


Agreed, look I focused through a bush... Camera testing complete. Now let me talk about the thing I was not going to talk about...


----------



## john1970 (Aug 8, 2020)

Overall I did not find the review very informative. Usually Matt Granger does a more comprehensive job on his reviews. In contrast I found his review of the Fuji GFX100 more useful / informative.


----------



## marioslrzn (Aug 8, 2020)

Chaitanya said:


> Matt Granger published photography oriented review of R5:


Totally bias review, he didn’t really compare anything. He talked about overheating in 8k which the camera he was comparing doesn’t even offer. So if you’re going to compare the cameras , you need to compare all the modes, quality, not just the one that overheats. Also he never talked about the strengths of the r5, 20fps, 8 stops of ibis, 180 raw vs 30 raw buffer, better Electronic View finder, better LCD....so if you’re not going to compare all the main features, he should of just made a video why he’s not switching to the R5


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 8, 2020)

marioslrzn said:


> Totally bias review, he didn’t really compare anything. He talked about overheating in 8k which the camera he was comparing doesn’t even offer. So if you’re going to compare the cameras , you need to compare all the modes, quality, not just the one that overheats. Also he never talked about the strengths of the r5, 20fps, 8 stops of ibis, 180 raw vs 30 raw buffer, better Electronic View finder, better LCD....so if you’re not going to compare all the main features, he should of just made a video why he’s not switching to the R5


He also appeared to have 2 R5's and if I was waiting to get my pre-order like a lot of people are that would really piss me off. Why buy all the RF gear just to do a test if it could focus through some grass...

At this point I think the "reviewers" are all nervous to disagree with one another in case they are found out as not having a clue how that camera really works. 

Reminds me so much of the EOS R launch. Camera is shit, shit, shit, shit oh hey it is not bad when I actually use it... 

*"Why I am switching the EOS R" *


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Aug 9, 2020)

I can't stand this guy. No idea why he has such a following..


----------



## Viggo (Aug 9, 2020)

Ramage said:


> Agreed, look I focused through a bush... Camera testing complete. Now let me talk about the thing I was not going to talk about...


That’s so spot on I can’t stop laughing.


----------

